# CHLORINE & CHLORAMINE



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

ok, where to start? after reading a couple of articles on the title and a few posts on this site by the man himself "DonH". i have concluded that water companies use either chlorine or chloramine in the water, chlorine is the stronger anti-bacterial but gives a slight oddour to drinking water, so some companies use a chlorine ammonia bonded substance "chloramine". my question lies, that if a conditioner is used to make safe tap water in chlorimated areas doesn't that leave the water with free ammonia? i tested un-conditioned water for ammonia with the A.P.I test kit and tested negative, 0ppl. i then added ammo-lock which is designed for chloramine but shows ammonia in tests and the results where questionable? the test tube turned white? ammonia present should turn a tan colour of varying degree but not in this case, i then tested with stress coat also a conditioner, the water tested negative again? am i safe with just using a simple de conditioner that has no effect on ammonia as i like to steer clear from such products effecting ammonia if chlorine or chloramine is added to my water supply, i will know which chemical i have on monday as my water company should be getting back to me with an answer. thanks in advaance for any future helpful replies?

below is a picture of the result using ammo-lock


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

The ammonia lock will mess up a test,i think the test kit you are using is nessler (sp) based,if you use a salicylate based i think it will be accurate, i may be wroung though............


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> The ammonia lock will mess up a test,i think the test kit you are using is nessler (sp) based,if you use a salicylate based i think it will be accurate, i may be wroung though............


 True...

Your ammonia test kit will either yield a cloudy result or a false positive reading if you use a test kit using the Nessler's method in conjunction with Ammo-Lock, AmQuel, Prime, or any other product that detoxifies ammonia.

Dechlorinators work by breaking the weak chlorine bond, resulting in harmless chlorine ions in water. Double dosing with a dechlorinator in water that's treated with chloramines will do the same thing AND break the chlorine - ammonia bond in chloramine. This should not be a problem in a well established tank because the nitrifiers should be able to handle the extra load. In large water changes though, I recommend a water conditioner that also detoxifies the resulting free ammonia so it doesn't harm your fish. Just my opinion...


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

i use aquasafe m8, takes out chlorine, chloramine and alot of heavy metals harmful to fish, however it works it doesnt leave free ammonia around afterwards. Works like a charm, its made by tetraaqua

btw if you use a reguler dechlorinator, use twice as much listed on the bottle to handle the chlorine and ammonia bond chloramine, and in an already established tank there will be no problems with getting rid of the ammonie fast, it shouldnt even bring ammonia up to a noticable level at all.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

thanks everyone, so i shouldnt worry about the ammonia then, because its at very small doses, correct?


----------

